# Finally,my perch today



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Took me a hundred dinks and a dozen 11-12 inchers,but finally busted a 13-1/4"


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

wow it worked and went thru,woot,woot


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

That's a nice one!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice fatty! Congrats


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

That's a nice pig you got there. Was it from an inland lake or Erie?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I guess a private lake (open container lol). if Lake Erie there would have been a pile of those.


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Right on Eliminator,2 on the ice and 1 when you pull back to the truck! Inland btw


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

He's not gonna tell us where he caught it... He drinks Busch... Haha


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> He's not gonna tell us where he caught it... He drinks Busch... Haha



Haha

Nice catch!


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

For those who know the area and where I'm located...."the best kept secret"..,lol sorry! It is a gaited community


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

@ Spersuader,laid-off,minnies,waxies,propane,gas in truck,peanuts,"Busch",everyday,lol,ya Busch FTW!


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

U people see Luvs2fish past on Ice Fish Ohio....... sorry 2 change subject


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's a pic of the WORLD RECORD PERCH:


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> Here's a pic of the WORLD RECORD PERCH:



Looks good to me!! Haha


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha! All good man.. Couldn't resist.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Fatboy! Nice.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Congress Lake CC!
(No wait, that is a Busch can!)


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

congress lake has aerators going all over the lake, many open areas. would not attempt to go on that ice


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice catch there is plenty of perch in that lake. I fish it often in open water have never ice fished it.

What was your presentation and depth?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations! Beautiful catch Z400wolverine! :B


----------

